# Fischereischeinausbildung in Ahrensburg



## hamburger1975 (1. Dezember 2014)

*Fischereischeinausbildung in Ahrensburg

**Termin:

*10/11/17/18.01.2015

10-16 Uhr*

Prüfung:

*18.01.2015 
16-18 Uhr*

Veranstaltungsort:

*Peter-Rantzau-Haus
Manfred-Samusch-Straße 9
22926 Ahrensburg

*Kosten:*

Erwachsene: 70 €
Jugendliche:  50 €

*Anmeldung bei:*

Timo Bienert
04532 - 500726
01520 - 1542375
info@angelshop-nord.de

*Achtung es stehen nur 40 Teilnehmerplätze zur Verfügung!!!*


*Die  Fischereischeinprüfung in Schleswig Holstein ist in den meisten  Bundesländern anerkannt.(z.B. Hamburg,Niedersachsen,MVP,usw.)*​


----------

